# مساعدة ياشباب عن الاطفاء



## النجم عالي (11 أغسطس 2009)

اريد كتب او ملخصات عن اساسيات رجل الاطفاء 
ومتطلبات رجل الاطفاء وكل مايتعلق بالاطفاء
وان تكون بالعربي


----------



## علي الحميد (11 أغسطس 2009)

انظر في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16636.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أغسطس 2009)

الغريب تكرر طلبات الأخوة حول الاطفاء
رغم انهم لو نظروا للمواضيع المثبته بالأعلى لوجدوا كل ما يتعلق بالاطفاء


----------



## Hatman (12 أغسطس 2009)

مهندسنا العزيز غسان مع إحترامي للجميع لم يتم التطرق بشكل علمي و مفصل لمتطلبات رجل الإطفاء
و الأن أتممت و لله الحمد ترجمة كتاب أساسيات الإطفاء من 
International Fire Service Training Association) 
كاملاَ و أعدكم بالمشاركة بمقتطفات منه و لاكن أرجو إعطائي بعض الوقت للأخذ الإذن النهائي منهم تحياتي 
(متقاعد) (Fire Chief)


----------



## النجم عالي (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للجميع على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجهودهم
والاخ/غسان 
لقد قراة جميع المواضيع ولم اجد مايتطرق عن رجل الاطفاء 
وشكرا للجميع


----------

